# Fast way to split firewood using an old tire.



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

http://videos.komando.com/watch/5500/viral-videos-the-fastest-easiest-way-to-split-firewood


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Lot a would he's got stacked up! He's pretty talented with that axe.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That stuff is the easiest wood there is to split. Forget what it's called but split a lot of it up in Alaska.
You see him tapping it with the axe and it splitting? That wouldn't happen w/ oak...


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I was going to say Oak is a little harder. However, that is a good idea with keeping things contained.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That Yankee wood splits fairly easy.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I split alot of Aspen in the summertime and that axe and tire setup would work great for me. I agree 100% that it wouldn't work on oak or anything too dense, maybe pine if it was good and dry.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

cotton wood splits like that also and burns good n fast


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

He is using a special axe that has a lever action. Not your standard old axe. That's why he is so quick.

http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/outdoors/tools/vipukirves-leveraxe.asp#


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am too old for that.......I just call 1-800-DELIVERWOOD! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> I am too old for that.......I just call 1-800-DELIVERWOOD! LOL
> 
> Later
> R3F


:rotfl: Old guys rule!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That design is a heck of an idea! Very cool!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool...I like the tire idea!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

thats impressive, but I like to take the easy way out and burn fuel!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I see your sweet chainsaw and raise you several missing fingers and possibly an arm!


----------

